# Lyft death watch!



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber now has tips nationwide.

Remind me again what advantages drivers {especially part timers that won't hit pdb} get on lyft. The death spiral for lyft has truly begun.

Uber now pays much higher better in some markets.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Because some drivers and pax despise Uber for various reasons. Lyft isn't going anywhere. It's the Pepsi to Uber's Coke.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I originally planned to sign up for Uber. I was always getting the free inspection messages but then the messages stopped coming and I couldn't figure out where to go. Lyft offered me a free inspection and I joined them. I always figured I would also join Uber, I did once to get their free inspection that came around again and I used it for Lyft and was approved for Uber and have their stickers and am active but everytime I thought to try it, there would be something in the news that turned me off from Uber. The tips thing was one thing but now that is not an issue. Maybe I will but right now being only a part-timer I don't find the need to. I would just need to update all my documents.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Lyft is the devils copycat. The only reason they ever had tips is because drivers would join them for that specific reason. Lyft should be taking less than 10% of every fare. Eventually they will join gett and juno in nyc in order to compete. Their thinktank like ubers lacks creativity. Terrible driver experience is what these 4 letter word apps are known for (gett the only standout due to destination being shown).


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> Uber now has tips nationwide.
> 
> Remind me again what advantages drivers {especially part timers that won't hit pdb} get on lyft. The death spiral for lyft has truly begun.



Lyft LINE rates pay the same as Regular Lyft.
You can see your pax destination BEFORE they get in the car and before starting trip.
Driver gets COMPLETE No-Show fee of $5. (Not $3.75 like Uber)
Lyft has always allowed tips....pax are used to tipping their drivers.
Chicago drivers only-We can see our pax ratings....not hidden like on Uber.
Lyft does not hide pick up addresses, like on Uber. 
If you rate pax 3 stars or under, you will not be matched again. Not true with Uber. 
Ability to reserve scheduled rides, where you know your pax destination ahead of time. 
Lyft only takes 20-25% of fare, unlike Uber that charges pax whatever they want and pays driver only miles/minutes.
Ability to pick up pax in more than ONE state. (Super nice if you live near your state's border)
That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft is not going anywhere. Read somewhere they were expanding outside of USA.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

11. Lyft pax are usually nicer.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Lyft LINE rates pay the same as Regular Lyft.
> You can see your pax destination BEFORE they get in the car and before starting trip.
> Driver gets COMPLETE No-Show fee of $5. (Not $3.75 like Uber)
> Lyft has always allowed tips....pax are used to tipping their drivers.
> ...


1. lyft line and uberpool both suck
2. so what, you can cancel, but that'll only get you deactivated later
3. okay, I get 2 cancels a month. So I make $2.50 more on lyft, so I should drive lyft
4. okay for now, but obviously as time goes on, tipping will be common on Uber
5. chicago's murder rate makes nobody want to do rideshare there
6. uber only recently started this. But if you're a true rideshare driver, it shouldn't matter where the pick up address is,uber still tells you how far away it is which should be the deciding factor to accepting the trip or not
7. okay, but if all my pax are great, this option is useless for me
8. if they don't pay more what's the point
9. I mean you can play on words, but uber still only takes 20-25% of the fare
10. I can pick up in DE, MARYLAND, DC, and VIRGINIA on UBer



Butter said:


> 11. Lyft pax are usually nicer.


You do know lots of people do Lyft and Uber right?
But I can tell you a%%hole pax will take any rideshare they wish


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Butter said:


> 11. Lyft pax are usually nicer.


I think this is changing. I'm finding more that were kicked from Uber and Lyft was their last resort (some are proud to admit it and I rate them accordingly).


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Lyft LINE rates pay the same as Regular Lyft.
> You can see your pax destination BEFORE they get in the car and before starting trip.
> Driver gets COMPLETE No-Show fee of $5. (Not $3.75 like Uber)
> Lyft has always allowed tips....pax are used to tipping their drivers.
> ...


All worthless. The holy grail is to see destination on ALL rides. Lyft is king of short and cheap rides.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Not being able to see stacked ping surge rating and 90% acceptance for PDB blow any positives out of the water... lyft sucks. But you can still make money with them when uber is slow.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Butter said:


> 11. Lyft pax are usually nicer.


It may be regional but around here I dread taking Lyft requests due to the high percentage of paxholes.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Because some drivers and pax despise Uber for various reasons. Lyft isn't going anywhere. It's the Pepsi to Uber's Coke.


My Lyft passengers use the "Target" vs "Walmart" comparison.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Just did the math for my market. 

After uber's 6 cent raise, uber now pays 7.9% better than lyft on every ride!!! If you have a uber 20% vs lyft 25%, uber is literally 15% higher for the same trip.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber actually does a minimum fare supplement on pools. In la, pools pay out same as X, it is only matter of time when they change it like lyft. Uber has a distinction between acceptance rate and cancellation rate. Cancelling a ride on uber does not impact the acceptance rate negatively. 
If you cancel too much on lyft it will boot you off for 30 mins. Uber does not.
Uber kicks you offline after 3 request missed. Lyft doesn't. That is better if hypothetically you accidently have your app on and miss request. You could sacrifice your lyft off if your app is accidentally on.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Uber now has tips nationwide.
> 
> Remind me again what advantages drivers {especially part timers that won't hit pdb} get on lyft. The death spiral for lyft has truly begun.
> 
> Uber now pays much higher better in some markets.


Most full timers will not hit power driver bonus.Lyft has made that really hard.Lyft get a pass with the media,but they are no different then uber.They follow everything uber does.I would not be surprised if their owners hung out with travis in that korean brothel



Woohaa said:


> Because some drivers and pax despise Uber for various reasons. Lyft isn't going anywhere. It's the Pepsi to Uber's Coke.


It the RC to coke



Fubernuber said:


> Lyft is the devils copycat. The only reason they ever had tips is because drivers would join them for that specific reason. Lyft should be taking less than 10% of every fare. Eventually they will join gett and juno in nyc in order to compete. Their thinktank like ubers lacks creativity. Terrible driver experience is what these 4 letter word apps are known for (gett the only standout due to destination being shown).


They both are horrible.I hope a third company can emerge and compete with them.I think getting can eventually they have the finacial backing.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Uber now has tips nationwide.
> 
> Remind me again what advantages drivers {especially part timers that won't hit pdb} get on lyft. The death spiral for lyft has truly begun.
> 
> Uber now pays much higher better in some markets.


What if uber and Lyft is the same company? Lyft being a side pet project? How come u hear news of uber losing money yet no news of Lyft doing the same? How come their headquarters are so close together? Why is pay date the same day and money gets deposited at the same time? How come Lyft beta boost zone graphics looked the same as uber boost zone graphics a few months back? These are just theories but it makes sense. Possibilities are to make it hard for a start-up company to get in on the action.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Just did the math for my market.
> 
> After uber's 6 cent raise, uber now pays 7.9% better than lyft on every ride!!! If you have a uber 20% vs lyft 25%, uber is literally 15% higher for the same trip.


Wow time to buy that new condo in florida


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Uber now has tips nationwide.
> 
> Remind me again what advantages drivers {especially part timers that won't hit pdb} get on lyft. The death spiral for lyft has truly begun.
> 
> Uber now pays much higher better in some markets.


Said the uber shill.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I'm sure they are! Monopoly


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

freddieman said:


> What if uber and Lyft is the same company? Lyft being a side pet project? How come u hear news of uber losing money yet no news of Lyft doing the same? How come their headquarters are so close together? Why is pay date the same day and money gets deposited at the same time? How come Lyft beta boost zone graphics looked the same as uber boost zone graphics a few months back? These are just theories but it makes sense. Possibilities are to make it hard for a start-up company to get in on the action.


The biggest reason to drive for Lyft is to stop Uber from being a monopoly in any market. I keep Lyft as a back up so that if Uber pulls any deactivation nonsense on me then I have another option and vice versa.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The biggest reason to drive for Lyft is to stop Uber from being a monopoly in any market. I keep Lyft as a back up so that if Uber pulls any deactivation nonsense on me then I have another option and vice versa.


Get both, pick and choose which you drive according to which has the better promo going and where you are.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The biggest reason to drive for Lyft is to stop Uber from being a monopoly in any market. I keep Lyft as a back up so that if Uber pulls any deactivation nonsense on me then I have another option and vice versa.


I prefer my Glock 26 as my backup.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

So Many drivers just get their bonus then quit! They don't care anymore! Its gotten horrible!!! Its 10 dollars an hour, because all the algorithms are fixed. Too get your pdb for 90 dollars.its about 40+ hours, but when their limitations on rides per driver, its 2 rides per hour. They stop drivers anyway they can!


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> I'm sure they are! Monopoly


Insurance defuctibles
Uber 1000.00
Lyft 2500.00
How many of you can take the 2500.00 hit and be comfortable?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Drivers are commodity...they will go where pax goes. Driver comparisons are meaningless. Lyft has a growing base


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

harry smith said:


> So Many drivers just get their bonus then quit! They don't care anymore! Its gotten horrible!!! Its 10 dollars an hour, because all the algorithms are fixed. Too get your pdb for 90 dollars.its about 40+ hours, but when their *limitations on rides per driver, its 2 rides per hour.* They stop drivers anyway they can!


Why do you think Lyft has a 2 rides/hour limitation? Is this based on experience or on what others have said? Do you think it applies when averaged over the week, or the day or ?

Obviously it's not true for each individual hour as I have gotten 5 rides in an hour and often get 3-4 when it's busy, and of course 1 or 0 when it's slow.

If it was for rides per hour when averaged over the whole week then I could defeat this limitation by leaving my app online while at home where I dont get pings. That would put some time in the bank and would allow for more rides per hour while actually working. But this is not happening.


----------

